# 

## _

. 
. ,    .
     15%.        ,             , ?  ,    ,         ?
     ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

> 






>

----------


## lidik

> ,    ,         ?


 1

----------

. ()      ..        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   .         .

----------


## solnywko

:  . (    -  )        ,       .     ,   . ,        "" . ,       ..

----------

> :  . (    -  )        ,       .     ,   . ,        "" . ,       ..


    :          .      23.06,     13.07.   /  13.07,    ,       !!!!

----------


## solnywko

> :          .      23.06,     13.07.   /  13.07,    ,       !!!!


     !      ()  ?      . 
  ,       .  23.06         .  , ,  .    76.5 , ,        .  .

,   ,          .      .

----------

*solnywko*,    .  .    .

----------

,       ,         ,       ,      \

----------


## lidik

> ,


   ,   ,       ,         .  ,  ,    01 ,      01 ,       ?

----------

> ,   ,       ,         .  ,  ,    01 ,      01 ,       ?


01  -     .      -      ,      ,    ,  .   -   ,  -           ,    \ ,       \.

----------


## lidik

> 01  -     .


      !!! .


> -      ,


     ,      


> .   -   ,  -


   . 
                ,     ( ) (. 1 . 346.17  ). -""     - .
     ,            .          **   ,      .            ,          ,          .

----------


## lidik

:

...
     .       .      ?

:

 . 


 17  2006 . N 18-11/3/21341

...
  . 346.17     . 26.2                ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,     ()    ( ).
 ,   ,  ,  ,                    .





II 
..

----------

,         ,     ,     \     .   ?

----------


## lidik

> ,     \     .   ?


  ,   ,   ,

----------

> ,   ,   ,


   ,         .  ,      ,     .

----------


## lidik

> ,         .


  ,       ?


> ,     ,     \     .


   , ..  ,      !


> ?


 ,

----------

> ,       ?   , ..  ,      ! ,


       ,     ?       ?        ????
  ?   !!!

----------


## lidik

> 


 .  15


> ?


       .


> !!!


        !!!     !

----------

:

-     ,     ,    
   \ (    )

-    ,        .(    )

       , . .    .

----------


## barraguda

.

      :
1. ,    ,   .  .. - ,      ,     ,  .
2.        ,     .
3.            ,  **             ,       (    ,          ).
4.      "   ",          1 . 346.17  .
5.        .
6. ,      ,             .

,       ,      .

----------


## lidik

,     .    .        (   )    ,         ,        ,     ,  -   ,        ,  . ,      .

----------


## barraguda

> ,  . ,      .


        .  :Smilie: 
  ,   ,                     .       .

----------

,   ,    ,      :       ,    ,      ,          ?       ,      ,    ?  ?

----------


## barraguda

**  (    )           (  )     .    ,     .

  ,       ,   -   .

----------

> **  (    )           (  )     .    ,     .
> 
>   ,       ,   -   .


  .        ?       ?

----------


## barraguda

> ?       ?


          ,    ( )   **  . ..      ,        .

**  ,    -   **   (   ,   ).

----------

> ,    ( )   **  . ..      ,        .


       . ?     ,         .,     .

----------


## barraguda

,  (   10000,    - 9030,  ..   - 30):

  " " -     10000         .       -    10000.

  " " -           .

    :
1.       9030.
2.      ,   9030. 
3.    ,     .

   :
1.  62 -  76 - 10000 -   .
2.  50 -  62 - 10000 -   ,
3.  76 -  51 -    ,  9000 -     .
4.  76 -  90.1 -  ,  1000 -  .

   :
1.  62 -  90.1 - 10000 -    
2.  51 -  62 -    ,  9000 -      .
3.    -  62 -  ,  1000,   30  970 -     ,    .

----------

> ,  (   10000,    - 9030,  ..   - 30):
> 
>   " " -     10000         .       -    10000.
> 
>   " " -           .
> 
>     :
> 1.       9030.
> 2.      ,   9030. 
> ...


 ,    6%?

  550.
  650,    05.05.2010
 -   50 .
  150

1)  -:  ,  05.05.2010 -  50(    )
2)  -:     150 .( .),  05.05.2010 -  150 .  (    )

   05.05.2010 .


    :  ,  ..    .      ,    ,   150.      ,     .  ?    ,      150 . ?

----------


## barraguda

1.      150,  100.   :      550,     650. 650-550=100 ().
2.        .
3.       ,     ** ,    (650 ).   ,           .     , ..    ** .       (    ),         (    ),    ,     ,    .
4.     6%:
-  ,     ,    ,        ,                  150 .  .       .
-     550 ,      50 .,         (50 )          .   (100 .)  (  )     .    (. . 1)         ,            .        ,   .    550 .        .
-     500 .,  ,     (150 .)        .   ,            ,      -    .
          ( ,    ).

      ,           ,       ,     (650); ,    (500); ,       (150).

----------

barraguda,    :Smilie: )) -    :Smilie:   :Redface:  :Love:

----------

:Smilie: 
 !  :Embarrassment:

----------

http://www.nalog.ru/html/docs/pril1_167.doc   )  :yes:

----------

> 1.      150,  100.   :      550,     650. 650-550=100 ().
> 2.        .
> 3.       ,     ** ,    (650 ).   ,           .     , ..    ** .       (    ),         (    ),    ,     ,    .
> 4.     6%:
> -  ,     ,    ,        ,                  150 .  .       .
> -     550 ,      50 .,         (50 )          .   (100 .)  (  )     .    (. . 1)         ,            .        ,   .    550 .        .
> -     500 .,  ,     (150 .)        .   ,            ,      -    .
>           ( ,    ).
> 
>       ,           ,       ,     (650); ,    (500); ,       (150).


.   6%   .    ,         .       .,   ,       ,       .

    650.
  500
50  - ..
100-.

 2 

   550 .,    100.+   . 

  :
 ,       .  \ -    6%
  .,     -    6% 

    .          ,          .     .  .    .

----------


## barraguda

> .,   ,       ,       ..


   ,      ,   - .




> 2 
>    550 .,    100.+   .


      . ,  100 . -  ,      . .. ,     ,    (   ). ,             .
 ,        (   . ).




> .     .  .


    " ",  " ".  :Smilie: 
    -    ** .   ,     - ,    .    ,  , -  .

----------

,,   ,  /    -  ?        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## barraguda

+1

----------

?

----------


## .

.    .        .

----------


## Damochka

> . ,  100 . -  ,      . .. ,     ,    (   ). ,             .
>  ,        (   . ).


        (     .  )?     -  ?

----------


## barraguda

> (     .  )?     -  ?


   . 40               10%       30 .            "-",      ( 6%).

----------


## Damochka

> . 40               10%       30 .            "-",      ( 6%).


 ?     ?   ?        ......   : ..           (10 .)         -    ,    ..         .   .   ?

----------


## barraguda

*Damochka*,  ,    - .  ,   10       .      ( )  10%   .    50 ..  10%    - 5 ..   5000 .  10 .   20% (. . 40  ).              5000 ,   10 .                   . ..         .

----------


## Matic

.  . 40  :




> 2.                    :
> ( .    09.07.1999 N 154-)
> 1)   ;
> 2)   () ;
> 3)    ;
> (. 3     09.07.1999 N 154-)
> 4)      20           ,     ()  (, )     .


. "   " ....  2.4
..   .      (    ),        -     ,    -.         ,      .

----------


## Damochka

*barraguda*,           , ..        10 .,            ,     ,         ....      ....        ,       ....  ,  -       -   ...             ....          ,    .?              10?  , -   ?

----------


## barraguda

*Matic*,    .   , ,               . ..      ,   .

*Damochka*,  ""        "-"?  ,         .         ().
    :
1.     (. 170  )   (,  )   (,   ) .
2.     "-",     100  (  10),  90  - .
   ,      .

----------


## Damochka

*Barraguda,*     ,                . , ,       ... :Smilie:

----------

> ,  (   10000,    - 9030,  ..   - 30):
> 
>   " " -     10000         .       -    10000.
> 
>   " " -           .
> 
>     :
> 1.       9030.
> 2.      ,   9030. 
> ...


, ..              ?     ?     1 7.7. ,           ?  :Redface:

----------


## lidik

"  ", ..         .      ,   




> 1 7.7. ,           ?


   76,5,

----------

,             ????

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,   ,       !!!
      !!!???  ???

----------


## barraguda

**, ,       .

----------


## lidik

,    ,           ,       .

----------


## winogradinka

???  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## winogradinka

!!!???

----------


## Andyko

*winogradinka*,   ?

----------


## winogradinka

!!!
    6%!!! ,     ,       %         ??? :Frown:

----------


## .

*winogradinka*,       ?        .

----------


## winogradinka

!!!
 !!!         6%,       ???

----------


## Andyko



----------

, ,               ?  ,    -?

----------


## ABell

> !!!
>     6%!!! ,     ,       %         ???


     ,      .        .

----------


## ABell

-   .       .         ,        .
(        )

----------

,       ?

 2 -      -     -  - 

 3 -   
-     -,      - : ,       ...
-     ,      - :        ... 

   -  ,       ,  .  ...

----------


## Natali_Dumayushaya

!     6%     :

      ?

   ,     ,   -   ?  ? 
      6%  ,     .

----------


## barraguda

*Natali_Dumayushaya*,        ,           "-" (  ,  ),    -   (, ).

----------


## ABell

> !     6%     :
> 
>       ?
> 
>    ,     ,   -   ?  ? 
>       6%  ,     .


       .

----------

, ,  !!!  "  ",        ,   - , -   .          . ( ""     ).   ,       . -   -         . ?      .       ?     ? , !     .

----------


## ABell

> , ,  !!!  "  ",        ,   - , -   .          . ( ""     ).   ,       . -   -         . ?      .       ?     ? , !     .


  , -....   ...

----------


## Natali_Dumayushaya

,     ,    .

----------

, .      6%:
  ,           ,  ...
    ...        ....     50 000,    50 000,      45 000,       ...    5000....      ???

----------

6%.
!

----------

